# Dogs of war??



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi all, I'm thinking of starting a WFB army (Dwarves) And i was wondering, What dogs of war units can Dwarves have? 

Can i take any unit from any army book or are there specific guidlines?

So any help would be appriciated


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

There were 2 pdfs on the games workshop website that detailed all the dogs of war units and regiments of renown but given the state of the website in its new form I don't know if its still there now.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot buddy

Found them on the Oz site, and i can field the units i want so its all good. Thanks for the help


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to be some help.
Theres nothing better than seeing the look on your opponents face when you pull out something unexpected, Like cavalry and skirmishers with a Dwarf list.
I used to run a cheap medium cavalry unit with my ogre kingdoms army and the balance it gave my list was unbelievable.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah i plan on running some knights of Bretonnia. I've never played WFB before and me and a few friends are gonna give it a go. I really like dwarves, but the lack of movement seems like it could be a problem lol.

Thanks for the help again


----------

